# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Kinh nghiệm du lịch lễ hội - kinh nghiem du lich le hoi

## thietht

Làm thế nào để có được những chuyến du lịch trong các dịp lễ mà vẫn tránh được tình trạng điểm du lịch, các dịch vụ ăn uống, vui chơi giải trí quá tải, xe cộ cũng đông đúc khan hiếm?... Bạn có thể tham khảo vài lời khuyên dưới đây: 

>> _Kinh nghiệm đi hội mùa xuân_


*1* - Nên chọn địa điểm du lịch không thông thường cho các chuyến đi nhân dịp lễ. Ví dụ không nên đi Sa Pa nếu chưa đặt được dịch vụ cần thiết vì toa tàu, buồng phòng khách sạn đều có hạn. Bạn cũng sẽ phải đi chợ miền núi với toàn người miền xuôi, sự thú vị khi khám phá văn hóa vùng cao sẽ giảm đi nhiều.

*2* - Chọn địa điểm du lịch và thời gian cho hành trình trong dịp nghỉ lễ trước kỳ nghỉ ít nhất 2 tháng; sau đó lựa chọn đơn vị cung cấp dịch vụ du lịch phù hợp với yêu cầu, khả năng chi tiêu của bạn và tiến hành sắp xếp cho chuyến đi. Mọi việc sắp xếp cho chuyến đi phải hoàn thành trước ngày khởi hành ít nhất là 1 tháng.

*3* - Bạn có thể chọn các địa danh du lịch nước ngoài với những chương trình khuyến mãi của các hãng hàng không hay của các công ty du lịch. Vào dịp lễ, các chuyến bay tới các địa điểm du lịch nổi tiếng ở các nước trong khu vực thường tăng thêm chuyến. Có nhiều mức giá để bạn lựa chọn, đồng thời các công ty du lịch cũng chuẩn bị giữ sẵn phòng tại các khách sạn đạt tiêu chuẩn nên bạn không phải lo lắng về việc có phòng ở và có vé máy bay hay không. Tuy nhiên vì là giá khuyến mãi tour du lịch trong dịp nghỉ lễ, nên bạn phải chấp nhận mức chất lượng dịch vụ không ổn định và chu đáo như thông thường.

*4* - Cố gắng thay đổi lịch trình tham quan khác với các đoàn du lịch thông thường khác để tránh việc chen chúc hoặc sự ồn ào quá mức không thể nghe được tiếng thuyết minh của người hướng dẫn. Ví dụ bạn có thể thức dậy sớm hơn để xuất phát trước, hoặc đi lệch tuyến thay vì đến điểm A trước như thông lệ thì chúng ta tới điểm B trước rồi mới đến điểm A.5 - Đừng mang đồ đạc lỉnh kỉnh trong quá trình di chuyển để tránh thất lạc hoặc bỏ quên. Hành lý gọn gàng với trọng lượng phù hợp sức mang vác của bạn, sử dụng các loại túi và vali phù hợp với đồ đạc mà bạn mang theo.

*5* - Chỉ nên mang theo số tiền mặt vừa đủ chi tiêu trong hành trình du lịch, nếu có thể dùng thẻ tín dụng hoặc thẻ ATM là tốt nhất. Không nên mang quá nhiều tiền mặt theo người và tránh để tiền, các loại giấy tờ quan trọng, đồ trang sức trong hành lý không kèm theo người.

*6* - Trước khi khởi hành nên liên lạc lại với các đơn vị cung cấp dịch vụ cho chuyến đi của bạn để chắc chắn về loại dịch vụ bạn đã đặt; yêu cầu họ cung cấp thông tin chi tiết về loại dịch vụ đã đặt và có xác nhận cụ thể.

*7* - Chuẩn bị đầy đủ đồ dùng sinh hoạt, quần áo, thực phẩm, thuốc men cho số ngày dự kiến đi nghỉ nếu bạn không muốn phải mua với giá trên trời tại các điểm du lịch.

*8* - Không nên “check in” khách sạn quá sớm khi số phòng dành cho đoàn chúng ta chưa sẵn sàng. Nếu thời gian tàu lửa hoặc chuyến bay tới quá sớm, nên sắp xếp gửi hành lý tại khách sạn, sau đó đi tham quan trước rồi về nhận phòng. Bạn cũng nên “check out” đúng giờ để tạo thuận lợi cho đoàn khách đến sau.


Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch lễ hội liên quan tại *tour du lịch lễ hội* - *tour du lịch đền chùa* - *tour du lich le hoi* - *tour du lich den chua*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch lễ hội, đền chùa click vào *du lịch lễ hội* - *du lịch đền chùa* - *du lich le hoi* - *du lich den chua*

----------


## ngocnghith2

fildena 50 infotadalafilo ratiopharm 10 mg precioque efecto produce la pastilla cialisprecio de viagra para mujerviagra female comprar onlinecialis envio toda espanalevitra comprar espanacialis requiere receta medicagenericos viagra cialis levitracialis 10 mg precio farmacia andorracomprar priligy y levitra en farmacias en andorracomprar sobres kamagra oral jelly baratocomprar viagra gel ereccion 24h online contrareembolsoporque la diferencia de precios entre cialis y genericokamagra en gel comprarforo comprar viagra a contrareembolsocomprar levitra en andorra sin recetagenerico de viagra donde comprar on linelevitra 20 mg generico para que se tomacomprar cenforce 100fildenaprecio sildenafilo normonprecio de viagra en mercado librecomprar cialis online originalgenerico de la viagra de 50 mg en espana amazonel mejor cialis generico comprarde armacia net comprar cialis 20 mgcenforce efecto viagra opinionesviagra barato espanacomprar viagra en reino unidoprecio de cialis 5mg en mexicocomprar levitra en leondonde comprar cialis en barcelonaque son mejor cialis original o genericocomprar cialis 5 mg

----------

